# new 150g tank!!!!!



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i got my 150g aquarium yesterday from TheFishCatcher (Ash). i got everything i needed from him except for a stand. i got the tank, wet/dry filter, heater, pumps, powerheads, 150lbs of gravel, and an airstone. all for an *excellent* price!









while i was there picking up my tank etc. i got got to see those SUPER reds and they are very nice. i think that i am going to be getting some.

i *HIGHLY* recommend him to anyone who wants anything aquarium related.

thanks man!









oh ya....and i got a free pleco.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wet/dry


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

damn it...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

and my *free* pleco that i desperatley needed to get rid of all that algae in my 90g tank.


----------



## >spilopleura< (Jul 14, 2003)

wow


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Can't wait till you set it up. Good pick up


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey , thanks JesseD , im sure your goin to turn it into a very nice hookup.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn nice deal. How do i get that?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

talk to Ash...

im sure he could get u whatever u want


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrad..cn you get more pictures of that albino you have...nice


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Congrats on the new tank!!
Looking forward to seeing it all set up!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

DID U PICK IT UP OR WAS IT DELIVERED


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great find man







Hope to see what you have in store for it later on.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one jesse cant wait for the pics when its all set up.
its also good to see posts giving praise where its due it shows that the sellers we have on this board and we have a few of them now are decent.
its just a shame i live in the uk hahaha
dixon


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i picked up the tank, but Ash was going to deliver it. i just wasnt sure about when i would be able to get it in the house so i told him id pick it up. he is only about 40 min away so it was not a big deal at all.

i cant wait to set up this tank and get everything going.

i have to build a stand still though so i can save some money









i will post pics of my stand as it progresses too.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice snag man









what plans for a stand?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here is the site that i used to build the stand on my 90g tank

http://www.garf.org/stand.html#STAND

i just used the basic structure and changed it to fit my 90g tank, but im basically gonna use it as a general idea.

here is a pic the first stand i made. (i still havent put the doors on it)


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

That's a real nice stand. Are the doors plywood too?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yep, but the doors are made fomr 3/4 inch plywood where as the rest of the plywood on the stand is 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

oh and thanks for the compliment on the stand


----------

